# Quattro Dream Car



## Vector Thrust (Jun 7, 2008)

would it be senseible for someone fresh out of med school, with loans to pay, and getting a measly pay check to buy this car and use it almost every day
even assuming i find a car in decent condition? will it be a money pit?

thnx


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Quattro Dream Car (Vector Thrust)*

Honestly, no.
Many prople buy these cars expecting to get them to run, and look good on a VW Jetta budget.
Many people fail at this, and the same cars turn up on ebay, or in the classifieds over, and over again.
Using one of these every day, depends on the model year, the '85's are the most reliable, but you'll be paying good money for a nice '85.
10 grand will get you a decent one.
In order for me to pull it off for the past 6 years, I have been undertaking some serious projects to my car, so it requires a lot of free time, and some rather advanced mechanical aptitude.
Buy your dream Quattro, and buy a beater Subaru. Drive the Subie most of the time, and you'll have your Quatty around for ever.
Don't even think of driving a Quattro in the snow, (even though it's a real blast) It'll rot away right beneath you.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Quattro Dream Car (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Don't even think of driving a Quattro in the snow, (even though it's a real blast) It'll rot away right beneath you.

Are there any aftermarket parts that will resist rust really well, allowing me to drive in the snow when we get one of our once-every-few years monster snowstorms?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Quattro Dream Car (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Technically snow is OK, but on rads where they use salt, or an alternative, ..stay away. Even if you power wash the car afterwards, the nasty stuff is still up there.
I washed my car after every snow storm, and I still had problems.
There are no replacement parts for the body, other than some glass fibre fenders..
You have to worry about the sub-frame etc.etc.


----------

